# NGD PRS SE Zach Meyers Semihollow



## Homer3005 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Dudes!
Soo, everything started with a package from Thomann this morning..




What could it be?




Well, it's the new PRS SE Zach Myers Signature Modell! 
I really felt in love since it was presented at the end of 2013/ early 2014.
All i can say is that it's a really amazing guitar. Haven't played it a lot since i got it today but so far it's great to play. 

Some Specs at first:
It has a mahogany body and neck, together with a flamed maple top.
Furthermore Vintage Style PRS Tuners, SE 245 Humbuckers, a Rosewood fretboard , chrome hardware and so on.

The gloss finish is awesome, the body and top wood looks really deep because of it. Thanks god the neck is satin, so it plays really effortless. 
The neck is not really thin, it has a nice curve but it's really comfortable.

For me, the pickups are maybe a little bit too hot, i think i'll change them together with some other parts in the near future, lets have a look.

I have to say that i never played a semihollow guitar before, so this is a little bit different but in a good way. It's quite loud..really percussive and it has it's own sound. I would say it's hard to describe, it's just that PRS feeling.

Enough from my site so far, if you have any questions feel free to ask..now it's time for PICS!
As you maybe can see, it's hard to get the finish in a picture so it looks a little bit different from here to there.



























EDIT: reduced the pictures, if anyone wants a picture in full resolution have a look here -> Galerie: PRS SE ZACH MYERS 2014 - abload.de


----------



## MoshJosh (May 17, 2014)

Such a beautiful guitar got me GASing pretty hard! HNGD

also how heavy are these bad boys


----------



## Homer3005 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot. It's not too heavy, around 6 pound


----------



## yellowv (May 17, 2014)

No way does that weigh 6 lbs. It's not a Parker. Looks sweet, though.


----------



## technomancer (May 17, 2014)

yellowv said:


> No way does that weigh 6 lbs. It's not a Parker. Looks sweet, though.



Huh? Matt's got a Korina McCarty that's 6.6lbs and my KxK 7DC with the walnut top is IIRC 6.5lbs... and neither of those is a semi-hollow 

Nice guitar


----------



## Underworld (May 17, 2014)

So nice! Makes me gas for one even more!


----------



## Homer3005 (May 17, 2014)

Sorry dude, but it's 3kg..which is rough 6 pound.
Just looked for the exact conversion and it's about 6.5-6.6 pound


----------



## mniel8195 (May 17, 2014)

that guitar will be easily under 6lbs i have a solid swamp ash strat that sits around 6lbs


----------



## asher (May 17, 2014)

Very very pretty!

I wish I got along better with their wraparound bridges and smaller fretwire though.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 17, 2014)

And the award for thickest maple tops goes too...

This thing is pure class, enjoy it man! HNGD!


----------



## Homer3005 (May 17, 2014)

Haha yeah, it's incredibly thick  Thanks a lot so far dudes


----------



## 77zark77 (May 17, 2014)

I love that light finish with the clear knobs !

Congrats and Happy NGD !


----------



## TheLyrm (May 17, 2014)

I want one of these in my life.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (May 17, 2014)

Super classy, looks really nice! HNGD!


----------



## gizmi7 (May 17, 2014)

Well... That's a sexy looking guitar, sir! I really like the colour composition, congrats!


----------



## TremontiFan16 (May 17, 2014)

This is the best SE top out there IMO-NGD and beautiful guitar mate!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 17, 2014)

wow that looks fantastic, really like that finish!
congrats!


----------



## geese_com (May 18, 2014)

Congrats on the ZM. Those are great guitars for the money.


----------



## Vrollin (May 18, 2014)

Congrats dude! Very jealous, but not for long, currently waiting on mine to be dispatched from america!


----------



## Churchie777 (May 18, 2014)

How that is a SE i do not know, gorgeous top thick too! HNGD man love it


----------



## Zado (May 18, 2014)

It looks incredible mate,but please get a new set of knobs,possibly amber ones.


----------



## Homer3005 (May 18, 2014)

Well, i'm not sure if i get a new set or not..they're not bad but there is something missing..lets have a look.
As already mentioned i'm going to do some modifications on this one within the next weeks, maybe even some new knobs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 18, 2014)

I'm currently saving for a new computer, but shit like this makes it nearly impossible. 

Congrats.


----------



## DISTORT6 (May 18, 2014)

HNPRSD! 
Good-lookin' guitar.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 18, 2014)

Sexiest PRS ever. 
HNGD!


----------



## Stijnson (May 18, 2014)

Thats beautiful man! Love this model, always reminds me of the Fibenare model that I've seen Tom Quayle play. But nicer!


----------



## Ghost40 (May 18, 2014)

GRATZ!

I love these things. I have considered selling one of my S2's to fund one.


----------



## Vrollin (May 19, 2014)

Mine just got knocked back as non-importable to Australia while still in America  Im pretty certain it is just because there was polishes in the package too, so waiting to hear back from ebay what the reason was....

Shattered


----------



## Nonservium (May 19, 2014)

Man the pics on the PRS site do not do this any justice AT ALL. That is fantastic! HNGD!!!


----------



## Underworld (May 19, 2014)

I hope you are glad of yourself, you just made me buy one!


----------



## soliloquy (May 19, 2014)

i generally stay away from SE as i never liked them in the past. but this is really making be consider getting one... perfect shade, the f hole, the birds, adjustable bridge, just sexy all over!


----------



## Joh (May 20, 2014)

Really like this. Sweet grab!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 20, 2014)

Very nice, hngd!


----------



## Homer3005 (Apr 12, 2015)

As i said, i did some modifications on it. Didn't change the pickups as thought before, because i quite like the "prs" sound of them. They really fit in this model.

Snapped a few pictures of it, should've gave her a clean..however, i didn't had that much time 

a small list of the modifications:

&#8226; changed some screws to gold ones (pickups, jack socket etc)
&#8226; schaller strap locks gold
&#8226; tonepros locking studs 
&#8226; Gotoh SD90MG Gold tuners
&#8226; PRS Lampshade Knobs clear 





Knobs are looking out of placement at this angle cause they are directly on the arch of the body


----------



## Darren James (Apr 12, 2015)

I'd love to get one of these and throw a bigsby on it. Nice guitar man, one of the nicest SE's I've seen so far.


----------



## pkgitar (Apr 12, 2015)

Those are some sweet low key mods!

I'd known about the model since it came out and got to play a couple on a trip to England last year and totally fell in love with them. The necks are a bit chunky. I guess Gibson-esque. But damn that satin finish makes it feel so good.


----------



## Homer3005 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys 

Yeah, i really like it..normally i am more a fan of thin necks, not necessarily ibanez thin, but this one feels really amazing

And for whatever reason the neck has that certain "PRS" feeling, i love that guitar


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow that looks great with the mods, nice job dude!


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 12, 2015)

Mods look awesome mate!


----------



## Underworld (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow man! Killer mods you did there! I have a Custom 24 in trampas green with hybrid hardware and your ZM has the same vibe! Gold and green is soooo awesome


----------



## Homer3005 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks again, i really dig them too haha 

Gold and green looks really fantastic, but i even like grey and gold a lot ( as Misha's PRS for example)


----------



## vilk (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been really GASing for a wraparound bridge HNGD

I swear I would be _all about_ PRS if they could just make more guitars without the goofy bird inlays.


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 16, 2015)

vilk said:


> I've been really GASing for a wraparound bridge HNGD
> 
> I swear I would be _all about_ PRS if they could just make more guitars without the goofy bird inlays.




Its all about the birds though! 

Can always get plenty of core models with just the dot inlays....


----------

